# plateau boulder premium bear



## 6pointbull (Mar 22, 2013)

Well finally got my bear tag after 10 years. I am primary going to spot and stalk, but during the other hunts throughout the year I have ran into lots of camps running dogs on the south side of the mountain, but I have never got a name from anyone. Just wondering if anyone on the forum knows someone that likes to run dogs on boulder that might want to try and help take a big bruin down. Thanks for the help! 

6pointbull


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

You should have a good hunt. I don't hunt there very often but last year on Labor day week end we hunted the Boulders for 2 days and treed 2 bear. I only hunted in the mornings. But it was a good unit and we had a lot of fun.


----------



## 6pointbull (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey thanks for the Reply kk11 which side did u hunt? I have been all over that mountain over 20 years of hunting there and have seen bears in localized area, but wonder if one side has a higher concentration of bears over the other. I'm usually concentrating on deer and elk instead of bears. Thanks


----------

